# Trip to Maine



## Jim (Jun 20, 2007)

They can have there lunar phases and Calendars, they can have there perfect temps, they can have there ideal conditions, If the fish are not biting, they are not biting. I started to think it was us, but I kept on over hearing that the fishing slowed down the last few days. Why? Because I was going, thats why. We caught a few fish, nothing that would put us in the money if you know what Im saying, but we did not get skunked. We threw everything we had. Xmytruck caught a ton of little ones on x-raps and mepps spinners and drop shot rigs. I stuck with worms most of the time, but did manage a couple on a Rapala jointed shad rap.

I still can't wait for our trip in September. 

Thanks Xmytruck, I had a good time.

*PICS FROM THE TRIP:*
https://tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=36


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 20, 2007)

I feel your pain brother - I hate taking trips because I get so wound up thinking about how we will kill them, and it turns into a struggle to catch anything decent!

I still keep fishing, so I must be having a little fun, right?


----------



## Jim (Jun 20, 2007)

esquired said:


> I feel your pain brother - I hate taking trips because I get so wound up thinking about how we will kill them, and it turns into a struggle to catch anything decent!
> 
> I still keep fishing, so I must be having a little fun, right?



EXACTLY! =D>


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 20, 2007)

Id rather go fishin and not catch anything than sit at home or go to work


----------



## Icefisher15 (Jun 20, 2007)

Yah Jimmy at least you finally got your chance to get out and fish!


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice pictures!!!! You guys did good! 


And I noticed you werent in the SAME clothes LOL


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 5, 2013)

The SKUNK is strong in this one!


I love bringing up really old posts :mrgreen:


----------



## DrNip (Nov 5, 2013)

They have some of the prettiest black crappie up there.


----------

